# identify this shrimp!



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i was at IPU and saw a blackis bluish shrimp and bought him for the price of a cherry shrimp. i believe it is a mutated cherry but not too sure. what do you guys think?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is it like this ?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah yes, that mystery shrimp... I did a bit of research and I believe what you're looking at is a blue tiger shrimp: Caridina sp cf cantonensis. Blue Tiger Shrimp .:. Caridina cantonensis sp. "Blue Tiger" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page

Worth quite a shiny penny from what I've read, so take good care of the guy  And they'll cross breed with CRS/CBS/tiger shrimp.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Is it like this ?


my mystery shrimp is darker but his belly area shows a blue tint


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Ah yes, that mystery shrimp... I did a bit of research and I believe what you're looking at is a blue tiger shrimp: Caridina sp cf cantonensis. Blue Tiger Shrimp .:. Caridina cantonensis sp. "Blue Tiger" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page
> 
> Worth quite a shiny penny from what I've read, so take good care of the guy  And they'll cross breed with CRS/CBS/tiger shrimp.


thanks. my shrimp is much darker than blue tigers. my mystery shrimp does not have the tiger stripes come from the sides .

on my visit to IPU the guy that helped me picked it up said that it might be a mutated cherry. i dont think IPU carried tigers for the longest time.

this guy was hanging out in their baby crayfish tank ( which i sold to them last week for 0.50 cents per cray)


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

trevorhoang said:


> my mystery shrimp is darker but his belly area shows a blue tint


It is female and carries egge.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

arash53 said:


> It is female and carries egge.


lol i wish. i dont see any visible eggs in its belly


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

trevorhoang said:


> lol i wish. i dont see any visible eggs in its belly


they are on her back I could see them on the first picture.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I was that guy...  and Neocaridina (cherries, PFR, yellow, etc) are similar to Caridina (amano, CRS, etc), so it could be either, though I don't know nearly enough about shrimp to tell the two apart by anatomy alone. It might be a straggler from the blue poso shrimp that we had months ago too. In any case, it's probably a Caridina sp. Hopefully someone more shrimp-wise can correctly ID it.

Edit: it might also be a lower quality Blue Bee shrimp? http://www.planetinverts.com/Blue_Bee_Shrimp.html


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Not A blue tiger..

Blueberry shrimp i believe
Neocaridina cf. var.blue

Neocaridina colour variation


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

arash53 said:


> they are on her back I could see them on the first picture.


i think when it's still in that saddle it means they're developing eggs that are still inside the ovaries, and when the eggs have properly developed, they are transfered to near the legs for brooding till the eggs hatch.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I was that guy...  and Neocaridina (cherries, PFR, yellow, etc) are similar to Caridina (amano, CRS, etc), so it could be either, though I don't know nearly enough about shrimp to tell the two apart by anatomy alone. It might be a straggler from the blue poso shrimp that we had months ago too. In any case, it's probably a Caridina sp. Hopefully someone more shrimp-wise can correctly ID it.
> 
> Edit: it might also be a lower quality Blue Bee shrimp? Blue Bee Shrimp .:. Caridina cantonensis sp. "Blue Bee" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page


o ahah small world.

i got some more nicer shots. uploading right now


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not a shrimp expert, but I saw some that looked like that at Aquariums West last week and I think Jeannie said they were blueberry shrimp. Very pretty, anyway.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> i think when it's still in that saddle it means they're developing eggs that are still inside the ovaries, and when the eggs have properly developed, they are transfered to near the legs for brooding till the eggs hatch.


yes agreed. it may be saddled but no male type for this mystery shrimp . if i can find out what it is, it would be cool to try to breed them.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Its a blueberry 90% sure xD However this colour doesnt last and most likely if it breeds with any other Neocaridina, the wild type colour will be in the offspring


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

here are some better pics


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats definetely a neocardina given is morphic features similar to that of a cherry. I also would have to agree with plantedinvertz and Morainy that its blueberry.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hey frank... i thought you were busy with your exams? lol... good luck on your exams... out of curiousity how can you tell a blueberry shrimp from a blue pearl shrimp?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> Thats definetely a neocardina given is morphic features similar to that of a cherry. I also would have to agree with plantedinvertz and Morainy that its blueberry.


so it would most likely interbreed with my cherries?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have guessed wrong, based on its back markings and color I thought it was a blue tiger as well. I've only seen OEBT in person, so it threw me off.

Never owned one, so I don't care to speculate...

Cheers,
Chris

:EDIT: looks much darker in the current pics. Looks like a different shrimp now.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> so it would most likely interbreed with my cherries?


And produce ugly babies in all likelihood.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

effox said:


> I would have guessed wrong, based on its back markings and color I thought it was a blue tiger as well. I've only seen OEBT in person, so it threw me off.
> 
> Never owned one, so I don't care to speculate...
> 
> ...


haha ya when i looked over the pics again the blue in the first set of pics are all gone and the shrimp looks all black.

it was prolly because it was stressed from the move. the second set of pics are 4 hours after it was released into the tank


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

effox said:


> And produce ugly babies in all likelihood.


That would depend on which alleles are dominant, which are recessive, and which are co-dominant... If it's anything like the CRS/CBS, then crossing that with a cherry would yield most, if not all, of one of the two variants (most likely the cherry), although generations of inbreeding will, most likely, eventually produce more of the recessive variant. Of course that's assuming one is dominant and the other is recessive... If they're co-dom or something like that, then there's really no telling what you'll get, at least without a couple degrees in genetics...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup that's definitely a blueberry or Buddha shrimp, at one time I had these breeding like rats, unfortunately the offspring were not as blue as the parents. By f3 and f4 they were looking more like brown shrimp so I sold them off. I believe they need a specified diet of algae to retain the blue colour, with the wrong diet they will not be as colorful, nice find!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Not A blue tiger..
> 
> Blueberry shrimp i believe
> Neocaridina cf. var.blue
> ...


that's what it looks like to me, too. Highly variable colour, from pale robin's egg to dark, dark almost black. Doesn't breed true, I call the offspring 'grayberries'.

The patch on the back is called the saddle, it's the ovaries. Fertalized eggs are carried in the pleopods, or swimming flippers.


----------

